# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Komisches Wetter in Deutschland

## Erich

Mach ich heute nichtsahnend die Haustür auf - fällt mir der Kollege hier vor die Füße (hatte es geschafft, sich in den Rahmen zu klemmen):



Bisschen früh für weite Ausflüge - wenns jetzt nochmal kalt wird, werden wohl er und einige andere Vertreter der heimischen Fauna auf der Strecke bleiben...

Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich mit dem -keine Ahnung was das wirklich ist- mache?

Einfach wieder in den Garten setzen -Natur, nimm deinen Lauf- oder besser eine Ecke neben dem Blumentopf auf der Fensterbank einrichten und dann raus wenns wirklich Frühling wird?

Oder gibt es Rezeptvorschläge (aber die halbe Portion reicht ja nichtmal fürn hohlen Zahn...  :cool:

----------

_Komisches Wetter in Deutschland_

....wie das? Erzählt es seit neustem Witze?   :cool:

----------


## Erich

> _Komisches Wetter in Deutschland_
> 
> ....wie das? Erzählt es seit neustem Witze?


Ja, z.B. den: ruft jemand beim Wetterdienst an: "ich wollte ihnen nur mal sagen, dass die Feuerwehr gerade ihre "leichte Bewölkung" aus meinem Keller pumpt"   ::

----------

Bin gestern den ganzen Tag mit einem Ei aufm Kopf rumgerannt. Meine Nahrungsaufnahme waren 3 Aspirin,  1 Caneloni, 1 Espresso, 2 Fernet und 1 Bier (0,3).

René

PS
Axo, zum Frühstück 1l Kaffee

----------


## big_cloud

@ Erich

Ich denke bei dem Kameraden handelt es sich um einen Molch

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molch_%28Biologie%29

der sollte das Wetter hier abkoennen



Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------


## Samuianer

... auch hier auf Samui Regen, ungewoehnlich zu der Jahreszeit sagen die Leute, nur KEINER von uns ist lange genug hier, um eine echte Beurteilung abgeben zu koennen.

Wenns jetzt 28 C Minus waeren und 'n halber Meter Schnee in D. liegen wuerde, wuerden die Leutz auch wieder sagen: "ungewoehnlich!"...

----------


## odd

> ... auch hier auf Samui Regen, ungewoehnlich zu der Jahreszeit sagen die Leute, ...


Genauso in Bangkok letztes Jahr tägliche Wolkenbrüche im April/Mai, teils regnete es 2 - 3 Tage ununterbrochen.

Dagegen 2 Jahre zuvor die ungewöhnliche Trockenperiode. Hatte glaube erst Ende Mai zum Regnen begonnen.

----------


## Erich

Eine ernsthafte Diskussion über den Klimawandel hatten wir ja neulich schon mal.
Aber die "Kleinigkeiten", die das so mit sich bringt, meist unbeachtet, manchmal kurios, manchmal Kopfschmerzen... deswegen der Titel "Komisches Wetter"

----------


## odd

Klimawandel ist schon seit Jahrzehnten bekannt. Ich als kleiner Bub, eigentlich nicht in den Gebirgen beheimatet, kannte Schnee von November bis Februar. Seit ca. 20 Jahren wird aber zu Weihnachten die Lotterie ausgespielt. Hamma Schnee oder Hamma keinen Schnee.

Ansonsten kein unbeschriebenes Blatt, dass die Jahresdurchschnittstemperatur sich kontinuierlich erhöht.

Nur hier in Bangkok scheint der Winter wieder einzukehren. Nachttemperaturen gerade einmal 24 Grad.

----------

> Nur hier in Bangkok scheint der Winter wieder einzukehren. Nachttemperaturen gerade einmal 24 Grad.


Da krieg ich ja Gänsehaut!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Wurden schon Pinguine gesichtet?

----------


## odd

Gefühlt entsprechen diese 24 Grädlein in etwa Minustemperaturen auf Husum.

----------

